# Fishing Deaths



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

From BBC Scotland
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/8307458.stm


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Bill 
one such case very recently
http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga07...-releases.htm?id=93C2775B377A0F96&m=10&y=2009
Ray


----------

